
Google Internet Traffic Is Briefly Misdirected Through Russia, China - doener
https://www.wsj.com/articles/google-internet-traffic-is-briefly-misdirected-through-russia-china-1542068392
======
maltalex
ThousandEyes posted some technical details on this incident:

[https://blog.thousandeyes.com/internet-vulnerability-
takes-d...](https://blog.thousandeyes.com/internet-vulnerability-takes-down-
google/)

